# Grafikpower für Witcher und Co - Tipps und Kaufberatung zu Grafikkarten



## AntonioFunes (3. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grafikpower für Witcher und Co - Tipps und Kaufberatung zu Grafikkarten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grafikpower für Witcher und Co - Tipps und Kaufberatung zu Grafikkarten


----------



## Blundrealer (3. April 2015)

gut und informativ wie immer  kommt auch perfekt, da ich mir grad ne neue Graka kaufen will

Deshalb auch eine Frage: lohnt sich der aufpreis im folgenden Beispiel? Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Gaming G1  4GB GDDR5


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

Also, ich finde die 4GB-Versionen zu teuer ^^  Für beide. Denn der Preis ist ja schon 20€ mehr als gute AMD R9 280X, die schneller sind - trotz "nur" 3GB RAM.  

Aber wenn du eh "zu viel" ausgeben willst   würde ich direkt die Gaming G1 nehmen, weil deren Takt nochmal ein wenig höher ist, zudem hat sie 3 Lüfter, was idR leiser ist als 2 schnellere Lüfter. Du musst aber auf die Länge achten: die misst fast 30cm, da sind einige Gehäuse zu klein.


----------



## angelan (3. April 2015)

Lohnen sich 16 GB RAM, wie in der Session von Heiko Klinge von der Gamestar beim Anspielen bei CD Project im Rechner war?


----------



## Blundrealer (3. April 2015)

@Herbboy vielen Dank für den Tipp
ich will auf jeden Fall Nvidia, wegen deren Physikberechnung für Animationen die ich grad mach, und in Spielen siehts ja auch schick aus 
Außerdem ünterstützen einige Programme die ich nutze gpu-rendern auf Nvidia-karten, was um einiges schneller ist, als mit CPU.
Naja mal sehen. Ich warte noch eine Woche, und dann schau ich wie die Preise stehen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> Lohnen sich 16 GB RAM, wie in der Session von Heiko Klinge von der Gamestar beim Anspielen bei CD Project im Rechner war?



Also, ich weiß nicht genau, welche Session du meinst, aber generell reichen 8GB noch dicke aus. VIELLEICHT hat man bei Hardwarefressern, wenn man dann auch noch in 4k spielt oder so, mit 16GB minimale Vorteile, aber mir ist das jetzt nicht bekannt. Wenn du aber eh nen ganzen PC neukaufst, schadet es nicht, 16GB zu nehmen. Das sind ja dann in Relation gesehen nicht so viel Aufpreis (60-65€ ) zu 8GB


----------



## Schalkmund (3. April 2015)

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich langsam mal aufrüsten aber nach dem die Preise für GTX970 im letzten halben Jahr angestiegen sind, statt wie üblich zu sinken, ist mir die Lust vergangen. Käme mir echt verarscht vor wenn ich jetzt für eine Grafikkarte die zum Release im September 2014 um die 300€ gekostet hat im April 2015 370€ hinlegen soll. Bei der Preispolitik kann sich Nvidia die Karte sonst wohin schieben. Auch die Preise für den i7-4790K Prozessor den ich haben wollte sind um gut 40€ - 60€ gestiegen ... scheint wohl gerade die denkbar mieseste Zeit zu sein um sich einen neuen Rechenknecht zu basteln da kann man finanziell nur in Klo greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, eigentlich wollte ich langsam mal aufrüsten aber nach dem die Preise für GTX970 im letzten halben Jahr angestiegen sind, statt wie üblich zu sinken, ist mir die Lust vergangen. Käme mir echt verarscht vor wenn ich jetzt für eine Grafikkarte die zum Release im September 2014 um die 300€ gekostet hat im April 2015 370€ hinlegen soll. Bei der Preispolitik kann sich Nvidia die Karte sonst wohin schieben.


 der Preis bei Release war IMO sowieso eher ne Art Lockvogel-Preis, das hatte ich schon im Oktober vermutet...   bei Release gab es natürlich sofort viele Tests, und die stützen sich auf diesen "günstigen" Preis, so dass es bei Preis-Leistung besser aussah als bei Preisen von 330-340€.  Doch die Karte war dann sofort ausverkauft, und als sie dann 2-3 Wochen wieder zu haben war, kostete sie direkt 10-15% mehr. Und durch den Euro sind die Preise nun teils noch mehr gestiegen. 



> Auch die Preise für den i7-4790K Prozessor den ich haben wollte sind um gut 40€ - 60€ gestiegen ... scheint wohl gerade die denkbar mieseste Zeit zu sein um sich einen neuen Rechenknecht zu basteln da kann man finanziell nur in Klo greifen.


 die "mieseste" Zeit nicht, weil man immer noch sehr viel Leistung fürs Geld bekommt. Aber man wäre vor nem halben Jahr besser bei weggekommen, da war es halt EXTREM günstig. Vlt. ist sogar Nvidia mit Schuld: viele haben bis zum Release der lang ersehnten GTX 970 mit nem CPU-Upgrade gewartet, ob die Karte sich lohnt oder ob man trotz "alter" Technik ne AMD R9 280X, 290 oder 290X nehmen sollte, und erst dann haben viele auch ne CPU gekauft, und durch die hohe Nachfrage steigt dann auch der CPU/Board-Preis an. 

Den 4790k hätt ich aber eh nicht genommen - da zahlt man nur dafür, dass man übertakten kann (obwohl es derzeit so gut wie nix bringt), fett drauf - mit passablem OC-Board sind das schnell 150€ mehr als für nen Xeon 1231v3, der in der Leistung bislang dem 4790k in kaum was nachsteht. Da würd ich die Kohle lieber sparen und dann halt vlt schon nach 4 statt erst nach 4,5 Jahren ne neue CPU kaufen "müssen"   Allerdings ist auch der Xeon teurer geworden, der Abstand von 70-90€ nur für die CPU ist aber geblieben.


----------



## AC3 (3. April 2015)

eine bekannte stewardess nimmt mir eine EVGA 970 ACX aus den USA um 310€ inkl. witcher 3 mit.
scheiss euro zone - drecks EZB druckt geld wie heu.



> AMD R9 280X, 290 oder 290X



die 280X und 290 sind langsamer als eine 970 und die 290X verbraucht unter last 130 watt mehr als eine 970.
amd ist mit der veralteten GPU architektur im moment nicht mal ansatzweise zu nvidia maxwell konkurrenzfähig.
die 285 ist mit 2GB VRAM ja auch eher eine lachnummer.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> eine bekannte stewardess nimmt mir eine EVGA 970 ACX aus den USA um 310€ inkl. witcher 3 mit.


 Welche genau? Denn es gibt ne ACX auch hier "schon" für 340€     und sie muss natürlich aufpassen, dass sie nicht noch mehr Sachen mitbringt und am Ende Steuern/Zoll zahlen muss ^^



> die 280X und 290 sind langsamer als eine 970 und die 290X verbraucht unter last 130 watt mehr als eine 970.
> amd ist mit der veralteten GPU architektur im moment nicht mal ansatzweise zu nvidia maxwell konkurrenzfähig.


 Das Thema hatten wir schon, und komm nicht wieder mit der R9 290X als Rettungsanker für Deine Argumente angedackelt, denn die würde ich auch nicht empfehlen... aber die R9 290 (vs GTX 970) und R9 280X (vs GTX 960) sind beide ganz klar als konkurrenzfähig trotz des hohen Strombedarfs, außer für extreme Gamer, die jeden Tag viele Stunden spielen, so dass die nach 2 Jahren zu viel draufzahlen würden... 

Zudem ging es in dem Satz mit den drei AMD-Karten NULL um die Leistung / Konkurrenzfähigkeit, sondern einfach nur darum zu erklären, warum vielleicht die CPUs auch neben dem schwachen Euro zusätzlich teurer geworden sind. Nämlich weil VOR Release der GTX 970 man noch nicht wusste, ob die GTX 970 bei Preis-Leistung überhaupt attraktiv sein wird - da haben sicher viele Leute den Release der GTX 970 für eine Aufrüstung bzw. PC-Neukauf abgewartet, ob die sich GTX 970 nun lohnt oder ob man besser ne AMD-Karte nimmt für einen Mittel- bis Oberklasse-PC. Denn die GTX 770 / 780 / 780 Ti haben damals bei Preis-Leistung klar hinten gelegen.


----------



## angelan (3. April 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, eigentlich wollte ich langsam mal aufrüsten aber nach dem die Preise für GTX970 im letzten halben Jahr angestiegen sind, statt wie üblich zu sinken, ist mir die Lust vergangen. Käme mir echt verarscht vor wenn ich jetzt für eine Grafikkarte die zum Release im September 2014 um die 300€ gekostet hat im April 2015 370€ hinlegen soll. Bei der Preispolitik kann sich Nvidia die Karte sonst wohin schieben. Auch die Preise für den i7-4790K Prozessor den ich haben wollte sind um gut 40€ - 60€ gestiegen ... scheint wohl gerade die denkbar mieseste Zeit zu sein um sich einen neuen Rechenknecht zu basteln da kann man finanziell nur in Klo greifen.



Ich glaube, das liegt eher an dem schlechten € Kurs gegenüber dem Dollar. ImSommer war der Eurp im vergleich zum Dollar viel stärker. - schaue dir mal den Chart des Euros gegenüber dem Dollar an, dann weißt Du, was ich meine, wir kamen von 1,40 € für einen Dollar und sind nahe der Parität.
Da unsere Geschäfte aus Amerika beliefert werden, ist der Kurs auch ein Teil des PReises.


----------



## restX3 (3. April 2015)

Was meint ihr, kann ich Witcher 3 mit meinem System auf MAX spielen?

CPU i7 4790K
GPU GTX 970
RAM 8GB

Meine native Auflösung ist 1920x1200.


----------



## battschack (4. April 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kann ich Witcher 3 mit meinem System auf MAX spielen?
> 
> CPU i7 4790K
> GPU GTX 970
> ...



Ich denke in 1920er auflösung bestimmt.

Drüber würde ich aber nix erwarten. Kommt halt drauf an wie es optimiert wird.


----------



## monkeyfishfrog (4. April 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kann ich Witcher 3 mit meinem System auf MAX spielen?
> 
> CPU i7 4790K
> GPU GTX 970
> ...



ich habe gestern auf der facebook seite genau deswegen mal nachgefragt. hab die selben computer spezifikationen wie du. sie sagten mir das ich es auf ultra vermutlich werde spielen können allerdings müsse ich vll. auf "HairWorks" verzichten.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kann ich Witcher 3 mit meinem System auf MAX spielen?
> 
> CPU i7 4790K
> GPU GTX 970
> ...


 Falls es damit NICHT geht, dann würd ich an Deiner Stelle ehrlich gesagt auf "Max" schei%&%, denn wenn der Max-Modus so krass werden wird, dass man noch mal weitere 200-250€ für ne GTX 980 drauflegen muss und/oder nicht mal eine 250-350€-CPU reicht, dann sollte man den Max-Modus eher als reine Technik-Demo wahrnehmen und sich nicht vornehmen, das flüssig spielen können zu "müssen"   Die Erfahrung bei den ganzen extremen Hardwarefresser-Games zeigt, dass der Ultramodus - wenn er erst mit einem "HighEnd"-PC läuft - ohnehin beim Spielen nicht wirklich merkbar besser aussieht als der Modus eine Stufe weiter drunter.

Da würd ich mich auch nicht irre machen lassen, denn jeder Entwickler KANN, wenn er will, einen Grafikmodus einbauen und den "Ultra" nennen, bei dem Du ne CPU und Graka für jeweils 500-600€ brauchst...


----------



## Blundrealer (4. April 2015)

Zwischen der Asus Strix gtx 960 4gb und der gtx 960 gigabyte g1, welche wäre da besser, v.a. im bezug auf eventuelles Übertakten?
Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied grundsätzlich zwischen Partnerdesigns, wie hier beispielsweise der 960 4gb?:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...loc=de&sort=p&xf=1439_GTX+960~132_4096#xf_top


----------



## schmoki (5. April 2015)

Super Test. Wenn jetzt noch ein Test der verschiedenen Hersteller über Grafikkarten-Lautstärke (im High-End bereich) geben würde, wäre das Spitze. Nach meinem letzten Kauf habe ich gemerkt, dass man da doch stärker drauf achten sollte, da meine momentane Karte schon im Normalbetrieb Filme schauen fast unmöglich macht :o Wenn Sie voll aufdreht könnte ich mich auch direkt neben nen Jet stellen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Blundrealer schrieb:


> Zwischen der Asus Strix gtx 960 4gb und der gtx 960 gigabyte g1, welche wäre da besser, v.a. im bezug auf eventuelles Übertakten?
> Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied grundsätzlich zwischen Partnerdesigns, wie hier beispielsweise der 960 4gb?:
> PCIe im Preisvergleich


  wie meinst du das? Wegen der Kühlung? Wegen der Grundleistung? Bei gleichem Takt sind die natürlich gleichschnell. Ansonsten sind die Karten mit größerem Kühler idR auch besser gekühlt, also vermutlich wäre zB die Gainward Phantom und die Palit Jetstream gut, weil die gleich 3 Slots "dick" sind.

Aber mehr als 250€ würde ich auf keinen Fall für eine GTX 960 mit 4GB ausgeben, da macht es mehr Sinn, 30€ draufzulegen und eine AMD R9 290 zu nehmen - die ist fast 40% schneller als die GTX 960 mit 2GB. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viel schneller eine GTX 960 4GB vs 2GB ist, aber die R9 290 wird dann immer noch deutlich schneller sein. Einziger Schwachpunkt: der Strombedarf. Da wäre die Frage, wie lange du im Schnitt pro Tag/Woche spielst


@Schmoki: die modernen Karten sind eigentlich schon seit 4-5 Jahren so leise, dass du beim Filmeschauen so gut wie nix hörst - da muss die Karte ja auch kaum was tun


----------



## Blundrealer (5. April 2015)

@Herbboy vielen Dank für diese ausführlichen Antworten! Ich habe mir grade die g1 gaming 4gb geholt (die gabs bei mindfactory im "sonderangebot" + außerdem Witcher 3, was ich mir sowieso gekauft hätte, und mein Vater übernimmt meine alte Graka für die Differenz zu 200€). Eine Radeon wäre für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, weil ich bestimmte Nvidia-features nutzen will/muss abseits gaming (Gpu-rendern, physix, ...). Die Frage mit dem Übertakten war einfach nur allgemein, wonach man so etwas bewerten kann(wobei ich mir da durch Recherche bereits ein eigenes Bild von machen konnte)
Vielen Dank nochmal und frohe Ostern


----------



## Wamboland (5. April 2015)

Meine 770 mit 2GB muss noch reichen - wenn die nächsten Nvidia Karten kommen werde ich mal schauen wie die Preise bei den 900er Karten sich verhalten oder ob es dann eine gute 1700 oder 1600 (oder wie soll die Nummerierung weiter gehen?^^) geben wird. AMD kommt mir wie gesagt auch nicht ins System - egal wie gut das P/L Verhältnis ist.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Blundrealer schrieb:


> @Herbboy vielen Dank für diese ausführlichen Antworten! Ich habe mir grade die g1 gaming 4gb geholt (die gabs bei mindfactory im "sonderangebot" + außerdem Witcher 3, was ich mir sowieso gekauft hätte, und mein Vater übernimmt meine alte Graka für die Differenz zu 200€). Eine Radeon wäre für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, weil ich bestimmte Nvidia-features nutzen will/muss abseits gaming (Gpu-rendern, physix, ...). Die Frage mit dem Übertakten war einfach nur allgemein, wonach man so etwas bewerten kann(wobei ich mir da durch Recherche bereits ein eigenes Bild von machen konnte)
> Vielen Dank nochmal und frohe Ostern


 klar, mit Witcher dabei ist der Preis dann wieder sehr gut, wenn du es brauchen kannst    dann passt ja alles. 

Ebenfalls frohe Ostern


----------



## restX3 (5. April 2015)

monkeyfishfrog schrieb:


> ich habe gestern auf der facebook seite genau deswegen mal nachgefragt. hab die selben computer spezifikationen wie du. sie sagten mir das ich es auf ultra vermutlich werde spielen können allerdings müsse ich vll. auf "HairWorks" verzichten.



Wolln wir es mal hoffen.
Was ist denn HairWorks?

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Wolln wir es mal hoffen.
> Was ist denn HairWorks?
> 
> Frohe Ostern.



HairWorks ist ne Funktion, damit die Haare der Charaktere noch "echter" aussehen, dafür braucht es aber wiederum Rechenpower.


----------



## restX3 (6. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> HairWorks ist ne Funktion, damit die Haare der Charaktere noch "echter" aussehen, dafür braucht es aber wiederum Rechenpower.



So in der art wie bei Tomb Raider mit TressFX?


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> So in der art wie bei Tomb Raider mit TressFX?



ich glaub schon - irgendeine Berechnung, mit der es besser aussieht als ne "Haartextur", aber wo trotzdem nicht einzelne Haare berechnet werden, was zu viel Power braucht


----------

